# specification



## danilorj (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys,
I need to specify a compressor that supplies a load of 7kW. I was thinking of a compressor 10 HP.. but I don't if the only parameter to take into account is the demand required by the load. And the rated voltage how do I choose. An other question.. My compressor should be driven by a DC motor because of a variable speed... What are the specifications of this motor, the power, rated voltage, speed?
I wonder for someone that can help on this or least tell me where I can find this.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

10 hp DC motor isn't cheap and the DC drive costs plenty also! Why do you feel you need it to be variable speed?


----------

